# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Tic Tac Toe, Computer Opponent or 2 player

## laconix

Okay, I made this in my IT class. Thought I'd show it off, I ended up racing to finish it so it would actually run, so it's not completed to the point I would have liked, ohwell.

I coded this in about 5 hours, including research, et cetera.
There are still bugs, and redundant code, but I have more pressing things to worry about coding at the moment!

Check it out, tell me what you think:

----------


## singularis

You hard-coded all the possibilities in, therefore I can consistantly beat it. 
Grade: C

----------


## laconix

Didn't take me too long, nor is it finished. Just I was making the transition to vb .NET then so I didn't really do my best. 

In other words, I was expecting a C.  :Smilie:

----------

